# So sorry! I need telephone options for BVI!



## Diamondjet (Apr 8, 2010)

Pathetic topic I know......but I need some input from those experienced in the BVI. We are first time charterers out of Tortola and am in need of communication options for calls back to the U.S. mainland. We use Sprint in the U.S. but I do not think that's an option along the Francis Drake Channel islands. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

You might want to ask your charter company if the boat is equipped with one of these:

SatCom Upgrades | Yachting Magazine

it may, but it looks to get pricey fast if you are long winded


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Most charter boats have a cell phone that you can activate.


----------



## xxuxx (Nov 14, 2008)

*Jeeze.....don't listen to those guys*

Sat phones way to expensive!!!!!!!!!!
Charter cell phones that you can activate.......way too expensive
Make sure your cell phone is unlocked and buy a chip the the local compamy and charge it up with time yourself!!!
Or just use SKYPE!


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

wouldnt data transmission via skype be as expensive as a sat phone as you would be charged on a per meg transmission basis? IIRC there is no 3g usb stick via a us carrier that would allow unlimited (or even limited) international data transmissions.. but if youve got one lemme know!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"wouldnt data transmission via skype be as expensive as a sat phone as you would be charged on a per meg transmission basis?"
AFAIK with US carriers you can only use Skype on a Verizon cell phone, it is not available for all carriers yet. So forget comparing costs on that. 

"Make sure your cell phone is unlocked and buy a chip " Also useless since the OP uses SPRINT and Sprint is a proprietary network that does not use GSM phones. Only GSM phones use SIM chips, in the US that means AT&T and T-Mobile are the only major carriers that you can take out of country and pop local SIM chips into. Again, no good for the OP.

The best solutions would be to use Skype or another VOIP phone from a local internet cafe or WiFi connection. Or, just as easy to buy a prepaid phone card when you get there, that has good rates back to the US. Or, beg buy or borrow a GSM cell phone, here or there, and THEN you can buy a local prepaid SIM chip to use it for calling home.

Just depends on how "wired" you have to be, whether you are on 24-hour call or calling in from each landfall will be enough.


----------



## ottos (Aug 12, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> Or, beg buy or borrow a GSM cell phone, here or there, and THEN you can buy a local prepaid SIM chip to use it for calling home.


HS - Would the GSM phone (mine is from AT&T) have to be unlocked?

Thanks.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

ottos said:


> HS - Would the GSM phone (mine is from AT&T) have to be unlocked?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. You can get a gsm phone cheap at Walmart, $30 and it comes with 300 mins! Just get it unlocked.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Ottos-
Yes, it has to be unlocked but that's actually no problem. You call AT&T and tell them "I'll be traveling out of the country and need the unlock code". As long as you have been an AT&T customer for more than 90 days (some of the reps get that confused and think you must have the phone +90 days, but this applies to new phones on existing accounts as well) they will have someone call you back within 48 hours with your unlock code. Free.
If you don't need it--call and get it anyway, so it is done and out of the way "forever".


----------



## xxuxx (Nov 14, 2008)

What is an OP?


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Original Poster


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"OP" usually means Original Poster in a message forum.

To a mom, it means "Other People's" as in "OPF",_ other people's food _always tastes better.


----------



## CaptHubs (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got back from BVI. Sprint works fine. You'll get US Sprint (no extra charge) service from USVI at West End Tortola and most of Jost Van Dyk. You get Sprint roaming almost everywhere else. (approx $3.49/min) By setting up with Sprint ahead of time, you get cheaper roaming rates.
The charter company should give you a pre-paid local cell phone as well...the plans vary greatly, be sure to ask details.

Cheers,
Hubs


----------



## LakePirate (May 10, 2008)

What about wifi around the islands? Is it available at any of bars or other places? Can you get from any of the anchorages?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

In BVI this past April. 
Verizon was available without gaps in coverage and no extra charges.
WIFI was available; Tortola, Marina Cay, Trellis Bay, Leverick Bay and probably most other places that you may visit.


----------

